# New puppy cries unceasingly if I am out of sight for more than a second.



## minnybri (Mar 7, 2013)

He's an eight-week-old Miniature Pinscher, and I've had him for two nights. He cries loudly to be picked up, to go inside, etc. I think the girl I got him from was picking them up when they cried...and assumed that I needed to simply not pay attention to him until he quieted. I managed to get him to settle down in the crate the first night, with the crate beside my bed, but I can't even leave the room.

Last night I put him in the crate and went to brush my teeth and turn the lights out and he immediately started screaming. There were no breaks long enough to go back into the room, and so without looking at him I came back into his view and sat down on the couch two metres away with a book--thinking that if I was in his line-of-sight he might relax a bit, and I didn't feel like standing in the bathroom all night. He didn't let up...and after he'd been crying for about half an hour total he threw up. Then I had to go to him and change the bedding. When I picked him up he cuddled into me and tucked his head under my chin.

I managed to get him to settle back into the carrier by letting him cuddle in bed until he was sleepy, placing the crate beside me on the bed and sliding him into it, petting him until he was sleeping, then pulling my hand out and closing the door. After his first wake-up--he wakes me about every two hours to go out--I think I accidentally fell back asleep before I got him in the carrier. He slept beside me the rest of the night, and I woke up when he needed to go out

This morning I couldn't even shower without him screaming the whole time. I put him in the bathroom with a bed as I couldn't lock him up or leave him running around unsupervised. I have to work tomorrow night! I have someone to let him out, but he's going to be locked up alone in the house. I don't know what to do!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, this is just part of a puppy being a puppy. They're programmed to stick close for safety and being alone is hard. All I can say is get some ear plugs, and let him get used to the fact that you're not going to come running every time he cries, or he'll train himself to cry to get you.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Unfortunately, this is just part of a puppy being a puppy. They're programmed to stick close for safety and being alone is hard. All I can say is get some ear plugs, and let him get used to the fact that you're not going to come running every time he cries, or he'll train himself to cry to get you.


This. It's just what puppies do, so be patient and just wait him out. Eventually he will realize that being quiet gets him let out, and he'll start practicing that behavior more, but for now he's just little and nervous about being alone.

Velcro type dogs will take longer with this, and independent dogs will be ok with it sooner. At 4 months, I left the puppy downstairs with my parents, while DH and I went upstairs to work on something. Within 10min he was crying for us, even though he had people to interact with. Now at 7 months, he'll just hang out if I leave him downstairs alone (though I don't do it for too long, because he'd probably get into trouble). It's just part of the puppy process.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree. Remember, eight weeks is really such a baby. He's been in your home for 2 days and you are his security blanket right now. He feels better when he sees you. You just need to teach him that he is in a safe and loving home, and that he is safe even if you're not right there by him.
It does take time, patience, and ear plugs!


----------



## MustangMark (Mar 1, 2013)

I've seen a few videos like this one. There are lots if you search for them. It takes time and patience. Reward the puppy for the good behaviors. Use many short training sessions.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUzF0g0PwY4


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

What doxie said.

This is a great time to start making the crate the best place in the world. Feed all meals in the crate, keep his water in the crate. Just before you leave the room with him in the crate put something extra special in there. A kong with canned dog food smeared on the inside should do. A bully stick or smoked pigs ear is worth trying too.


----------

